# Digital Photo frame avi movie won't play



## twistee (Jul 11, 2009)

Tried WMV, AVI, Divx7 - nothing works. 
I tested my SD avi file (700Mb) in shop with all DPF that said "plays avi movies", but none of them work.
Someone must know - what's the missing trick?


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd convert AVI to WMV and then try it in DPF. IF AVI is shot in High Definition, file will be too much for DPFs to handle.


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

As I've stated in my blog, there is a program out there called Super C. Use this program to convert those AVI to Motion JPEG AVI! When you open the program, select "AVI" under "Select Output Container." Select "M-JPEG" under "Select The Output Video Codec." In the Video row, make sure "No Change" is selected wherever listed. Drag your original AVIs into the box at the bottom. Right click in the box, and select "Output File Saving Management" and select "Save Each Output File in its Respective Source File's Folder/Directory" (this makes it easier to find) and click "Save Changes". Then make sure the check boxes are checked next to each file, and click "Encode." Then you wait.

This should convert them into files playable on your Digital Picture Frame. I've had to do this plenty of times when trying to get slideshows to work on picture frames for clients.


----------

